# Propietaria desesperada: sus okupas revenden su casa a otros okupas. Ha perdido todos los juicios y lleva manteniéndolos 3 años. Gracias PSOE-UP



## gallofino (5 May 2022)

La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:


----------



## moromierda (5 May 2022)

Ca li mande cubradores da diudas du droja, amego. ¡Fásel, répedo, burato e pira tuda a famelea!


----------



## Covaleda (5 May 2022)

Que no olvide votar a los mismos a los que lo ha hecho en esos 18 años.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 May 2022)

y seguro que le cobran puntualmente el ibi para que tenga muchos derechos y servicios.


----------



## Sadhu (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:




Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.

Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 May 2022)

Menuda sociedad nos están dejando estas putas ratas de izmierdas, donde los ladrones adquieren "derechos" sobre lo robado, manda huevos!!


----------



## luron (5 May 2022)

¿Existe en alguna parte información más exhaustiva sobre este asunto?


----------



## drtanaka (5 May 2022)

Creo que si ella les tiene denunciado el desahucio va hacia la propiedad sin importar quien este dentro cuando se lleve a cabo, porque sino sería imposible recuperar una casa.

Algo así ha hecho el okupa de mi bloque, ahora ya no está (no sabemos si de vuelta a la cárcel) y están unas tias suyas, de momento salimos ganando porque ellas no montan los espectaculos que montaba el hijo puta.

También es cierto que un vecino hace dos semanas se presento en la casa del okupa con su hermano para darle de ostias.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.
> 
> Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.



¿Qué ley?, ¿la ley rumana?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 May 2022)

ES LA ECONOMÍA CIRCULAR


----------



## François (5 May 2022)

Aún la van a denunciar por cortar los suministros.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*Roja, Hija de Puta, PERO EDUKADA*


----------



## belenus (5 May 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 May 2022)

Un hacha, mirada de loco y olor a wisky en la ropa

Lo siento Juez los mate a todos en un momento de delirio y alcohol


----------



## nelsoncito (5 May 2022)

Pobre María. Un montón de años votando a Podemos y ahora le hacen esto. 

Pobrecilla.


----------



## AMP (5 May 2022)

Sólo hay una solución, ya probada y con excelentes resultados durante 40 años.


----------



## Sardónica (5 May 2022)

drtanaka dijo:


> Creo que si ella les tiene denunciado el desahucio va hacia la propiedad sin importar quien este dentro cuando se lleve a cabo, porque sino sería imposible recuperar una casa.
> 
> Algo así ha hecho el okupa de mi bloque, ahora ya no está (no sabemos si de vuelta a la cárcel) y están unas tias suyas, de momento salimos ganando porque ellas no montan los espectaculos que montaba el hijo puta.
> 
> También es cierto que un vecino hace dos semanas se presento en la casa del okupa con su hermano para darle de ostias.



Que sobra basura en el el mundo no solo lo saben las élites.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 May 2022)

A veces, para tener justicia, es preciso matar.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (5 May 2022)

otra empoderada llorando para que otros resolvamos sus problemas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (5 May 2022)

Disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## Sadhu (5 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Qué ley?, ¿la ley rumana?



No entiendo a la gente que hace alarde de su ignorancia...


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> No entiendo a la gente que hace alarde de su ignorancia...



Jajajjjajaja, no sabes en qué país vives. A veces es la propia Policía quien te aconseja no denunciar al puto okupa y arreglarlo por tu cuenta.

Pero bueno, tampoco quiero insultar la inteligencia de un erudito, disculpe usted. 

Y cuando le ocupen un piso suyo, les pasa un papelito con la ley que estén infringiendo por debajo de la puerta y así lo soluciona. Suerte.


----------



## PORRON (5 May 2022)

Yo creo que es troll. Dice que está en la calle cuando se supone que si es tu 1 vivienda los hechan si o si.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

Este país es un puto cachondeo, y hasta que no gobierne la “ejtrema deresha” no cambiará más que para empeorar, y tengo mis dudas de que VOX vaya a cambiar algo. Desde luego, el PP no lo hará: tuvo una mayoría absoluta abultadísima y no movió un dedo.


----------



## Joaquim (5 May 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (5 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Disfrutando de lo votado.



Haber trabajao en la tele!!









La periodista de Informativos Telecinco recupera su casa 'okupada' en menos de 24 horas


Susana Ramos es el nombre de la periodista de Informativos Telecinco que ha visto cómo su casa ha sido okupada. No solo ella. Su situación ha llegado hasta El




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Tackler (5 May 2022)

El 1 de mayo ha entrado una nueva normativa por la que los ocupas supuestamente serán juzgados de urgencia por juicio rápido.


----------



## MrDanger (5 May 2022)

Es mejor dormir en la cárcel con la satisfacción del trabajo bien hecho y la justicia conseguida que seguir aguantando como los okupas se ríen de ti y te parasitan. Si es que faltan cojones en este país. No sé cómo se puede aguantar esto.


----------



## Tonimn (5 May 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Es mejor dormir en la cárcel con la satisfacción del trabajo bien hecho y la justicia conseguida que seguir aguantando como los okupas se ríen de ti y te parasitan. Si es que faltan cojones en este país. No sé cómo se puede aguantar esto.



¿Y tú crees que esta señora es más fuerte que los okupas? ¿y que está preparada para estar en la cárcel?
Y una cosa... Hay okupas y okupas, que en los medios últimamente están hablando solo de casos de viejecitas que salen a comprar y les han ocupado el piso. También hay casos en que los malos no son los que han ocupado muchas veces sus propios pisos o que lo deberían ser.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 May 2022)

Es un karma, nada es casual, aunque lo siento por la señora.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.
> 
> Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.



Que deberia haber hecho para poder echsrlos y recuperar su vivienda devla manera mas rapida?


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 May 2022)

Grazie Antonio, ya sabe a quién votar... O eso espero.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



Pues si siempre se puede alegar locura transitoria.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es un karma, nada es casual, aunque lo siento por la señora.



Si fuera el karma mucha gente no tendría suerte siendo unos hdgp 
Lo del karma es mentira


----------



## octopodiforme (5 May 2022)

Lo hacen en una casa mía y o mueren o matan.


----------



## Sadhu (5 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que deberia haber hecho para poder echsrlos y recuperar su vivienda devla manera mas rapida?



Cámara o alarma con registro de día y hora de entrada. Si te ocupan, dispones de máximo 48 horas para denunciar como allanamiento. La policía está OBLIGADA a desalojar INMEDIATAMENTE y a DETENER a los ocupantes ilegales.

La gente no conoce las leyes y pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Drogoprofe (5 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Qué ley?, ¿la ley rumana?



Un grande


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 May 2022)

Ésta no se ha enterado de que, o paga los servicios de albanokosovares para que partan las piernas que sean necesarias, o asume que ha perdido su casa para siempre.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Aún la van a denunciar por cortar los suministros.



Vivimos en una sociedad absolutamente enferma y demencial.

Nos toca disfrutar de lo votado... incluso si no lo hems votado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



PSOE es el que empezó a andar el camino con don Felipe. Pero es que Ansar no mejoró nada el tema. Y eso que tardabas 3 putos meses en echarles y nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza y ojo, con Ansar empecé a oír casos de okupas un año en una casa. Luego con zp la cosa se fue a los 3 años, y eso con suerte. Pero es que Rajoy tampoco hizo nada. Y ahora puedes acabar con ellos ahí casi indefinidamente.

De acuerdo. PSOE y sus marcas blancas y marcas amigas, son el cáncer. Pero es que la pp es el cáncer.

La PSOE es la que te mete el tronco con el que te están empalando. El PP es el que dice, vamos a hacer una pausita.

Gracias al PP la sociedad no ha reventado. Pero no porque lo hagan super bien. Si no porque es el poli bueno que calma los ánimos de la sociedad. Si no aquí habían salido las guillotinas hace mucho.


----------



## luron (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Cámara o alarma con registro de día y hora de entrada. Si te ocupan, dispones de máximo 48 horas para denunciar como allanamiento. La policía está OBLIGADA a desalojar INMEDIATAMENTE y a DETENER a los ocupantes ilegales.
> 
> La gente no conoce las leyes y pasa lo que pasa...



Lo de las 48 horas es una creencia popular sin fundamento alguno.

Aquí se explica bien que ese límite de 48 horas es mentira.









El inexistente plazo de 48 horas: la policía no tiene límite de tiempo para intervenir en una okupación


Cuando se okupa la residencia habitual, se comete un delito de allanamiento de morada.




www.google.com


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 May 2022)

Pues si ha perdido el juicio, que se los lleve por delante...


El artículo 201.1 del código penal:

_El que, al tiempo de cometer la infracción penal, a causa de cualquier anomalía o alteración psíquica, no pueda comprender la ilicitud del hecho o actuar conforme a esa comprensión_

Eximente completa... pérdida de juicio


----------



## Sadhu (5 May 2022)

luca dijo:


> Si no es sarcasmo la realidad dice que y una polla como la Torre del Oro. La Chustucia española es como la ruleta rusa, pero con 5 balas y apuntando al españolito que paga la fiesta.



No si aquí no entra la justicia hasta mucho después, es simplemente una actuación de oficio tipificada claramente en la ley.

Es lo que tiene la ignorancia, que es muy atrevida...




luron dijo:


> Lo de las 48 horas es una creencia popular sin fundamento alguno.
> 
> Aquí se explica bien que ese límite de 48 horas es mentira.
> 
> ...



La ley fue reformada en 2020 y se protocolizó la desocupación por allanamiento para dar protección legal a los agentes policiales, además de incluir las segundas y terceras viviendas en la misma.









Interior avala a la Policía para que pueda actuar “de manera inmediata” ante las ocupaciones


La nueva instrucción unifica la actuación para elaborar atestados en casos de allanamiento y usurpación




elpais.com


----------



## luron (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> No si aquí no entra la justicia hasta mucho después, es simplemente una actuación de oficio tipificada claramente en la ley.
> 
> Es lo que tiene la ignorancia, que es muy atrevida...
> 
> ...



No hubo ninguna reforma legal. La Fiscalía sacó una Instrucción sobre medidas cautelares y protocolo, que a mi juicio no soluciona con la celeridad necesaria el problema del legítimo morador.

Al morador lo que le interesa es que si se encuentra allanada su morada, la policía saque inmediatamente al delincuente (bastan unas simples actuaciones un situ para determinar la existencia de indicios muy racionales de que el denunciante es el auténtico y legitimo morador).

Y repito: nunca ha existido ese límite de 48 horas (ni lo ha establecido la ley ni la jurisprudencia)..


----------



## aron01 (5 May 2022)

Llega a ser mi casa y en el minuto 0, presento denuncia, corto todos los suministros y contrato una empresa de desokupas. Aunque me multen y me denuncien, antes iré a los juzgados que a la cárcel.


----------



## Murnau (5 May 2022)

También empiezo a pensar que si esta gente que está siendo robada de esta forma, que tienen varias propiedades, no las venden y se largan a vivir a un país decente es que tienen síndrome de Estocolmo pero a nivel país.


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Esto fruto de un pais que lo aguanta todo, cobarde y pusilánime como no están los escritos

Los políticos, jueces y casta en general no quieren que se les llene la calles de mendigos y dar imagen de tercer mundo.

La policia pasa 

La sociedad pasa

Los propietarios pasan de meterles una paliza o meterse en problemas con esos okupas y solo delegan en la justicia y los políticos, a que seguramente vota.

Y la justicia también pasa...
Y los políticos...

Volvemos al punto partida


----------



## Murnau (5 May 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Es mejor dormir en la cárcel con la satisfacción del trabajo bien hecho y la justicia conseguida que seguir aguantando como los okupas se ríen de ti y te parasitan. Si es que faltan cojones en este país. No sé cómo se puede aguantar esto.



Aquí los cojones se fueron en 1492 y no volvieron, se quedaron aparte del resto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



Vender las llaves a otros okupas? Jajajajajaja
Y la escritura y la hipoteca también se la han vendido a esos nuevos okupas?


----------



## Marvelita (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



Es bastante sencillo, si puede demostrar con papeles que es su casa la okupa ella y listo (tras vigilancia cuando no haya nadie y cosas asi). Los nuevos inquilinos ya me diras que pueden demostrar...


----------



## Marvelita (5 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Qué ley?, ¿la ley rumana?



Si derribas rapido y pones una puerta nueva....


----------



## Jake el perro (5 May 2022)




----------



## Jake el perro (5 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Yo creo que es troll. Dice que está en la calle cuando se supone que si es tu 1 vivienda los hechan si o si.



Parece que debe ser la casa de los padres


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Es bastante sencillo, si puede demostrar con papeles que es su casa la okupa ella y listo (tras vigilancia cuando no haya nadie y cosas asi). Los nuevos inquilinos ya me diras que pueden demostrar...




Es una opción, 

El problema es que para eso tendria llamar al cerrajero pues ni tiene llaves y claro pagar al cerrarejo 

El problema es que una vez dentro como se ausente se la vuelven a okupar. Según he entendido es el piso donde vivian sus padres. Lo que tendrá hacer es recuperarla y venderla, asi se quita de lios


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



Si en 3 años no se le ha ocurrido, y le ha dado tiempo a organizar, gestionar y ejecutar, un desalojo usando bandas albano kosovares o latinas, es que es más tonta de lo que parece. 

Yo creo que el problema, es esa superioridad moral de los españoles, que no se en que se basa o de donde viene, por la cual piensan que su pais es primer mundo, y que los demás son tercer mundo, cuando España es tercermundista desde al menos hace 12 años.

Ese pensamiento de superioridad hace que la gente espere soluciones del primer mundo, como ir a juicio. En el Tercer mundo, no hay okupación. Igual que no hay violadores (vivos) en los pueblos, ya que la población local “motiva adecuadamente “ (gracias Sargento Hackman) a los “reclutas patosos” que osan ir contra la propiedad o los niños de alguien. 

Esta señora podría haber gastado al menos 2 años menos y muchísimo menos dinero, si en lugar de ir a juzgado paco a que la follaran, hubiera ido al barrio chungo de su ciudad a contratar “motivadores” de okupas.

Para asegurar que la inversión en esa solución fuera duradera, tendría que haber dejado un buen ejemplo, como un “trofeo” perteneciente a un okupa, colgado de la puerta del edificio, a modo de aviso educado a futuros infraseres. En lugar de eso, les ha dado 3 años de ejemplo tolerante e inclusivo a sus okupas, asi que es poco que hayan vendido las llaves. Podrían haberle hecho más.

Al menos se puede consolar de que no gobierne la ultra mega derecha. Y los okupas harán cosas chulísimas con su ex propiedad


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 May 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Llega a ser mi casa y en el minuto 0, presento denuncia, corto todos los suministros y contrato una empresa de desokupas. Aunque me multen y me denuncien, antes iré a los juzgados que a la cárcel.



Los juicios siempre son mejor por algo que has hecho que por algo que no. Es como lo de arrepentirte por algo que no has hecho o que si.

Yo al juicio voy porque en este mundo ya hay menos chusma gracias a mi, no porque un parásito quiere vivir de mi esfuerzo.


----------



## CommiePig (5 May 2022)

que se metan en la mansión de galapagar


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> No si aquí no entra la justicia hasta mucho después, es simplemente una actuación de oficio tipificada claramente en la ley.
> 
> Es lo que tiene la ignorancia, que es muy atrevida...
> 
> ...



Tu puta policía no mueve un puto dedo y "El País" solo cuenta mentiras.


----------



## Sansonuro (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Cámara o alarma con registro de día y hora de entrada. Si te ocupan, dispones de máximo 48 horas para denunciar como allanamiento. La policía está OBLIGADA a desalojar INMEDIATAMENTE y a DETENER a los ocupantes ilegales.
> 
> La gente no conoce las leyes y pasa lo que pasa...



Actualícese, Sr. Erudito. Ya no son 48 horas. Basta con haber "pernoctado" para adquirir derechos. La poli los tiene que pillar entrando para poder echarlos rápidamente. Conozco un caso que con alarma y todo: Entraron por la noche, rompieron la alarma, la central receptora llamó a la policía, que se presentó por allí, miró por fuera, no vio nada raro y se fue. Al día siguiente, ya no se les podía echar porque habían pernoctado aquella noche.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 May 2022)

Impresionante...


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 May 2022)

RENTISTAS ASS ON FIREEEEEE


----------



## Tackler (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Cámara o alarma con registro de día y hora de entrada. Si te ocupan, dispones de máximo 48 horas para denunciar como allanamiento. La policía está OBLIGADA a desalojar INMEDIATAMENTE y a DETENER a los ocupantes ilegales.
> 
> La gente no conoce las leyes y pasa lo que pasa...




Mentira.

Y por partes:

No hay tiempo limitado de 48h ni de 24 ni de nada. El tiempo lo limita lo que tarden los parásitos en establecer un domicilio (en usurpaciones); en allanamientos no hay tiempo.

El allanamiento se denunciará si es allanamiento, sino no, depende de qué tipo de uso le des a la vivienda, sino es tu primera residencia o segunda residencia vacacional pues sería usurpación (en la mayoría de los casos) y policía puede desalojar igualmente siendo usurpación siempre y cuando haya un propietario localizable (porque es un delito semipublico y requiere denuncia) los ocupas como dije no hayan establecido el domicilio.

Si es allanamiento no están obligados a detener pero es lo común y más normal (que se haga) y si es usurpación lo normal es no detener aunque si no tienen un domicilio conocido o no dan fianza a juicio de los agentes también se les detiene, aunque por no mucho tiempo, generalmente unas horas hasta que demuestren un domicilio y sean citados junto a su abogado.


Ha entrado en vigor el 1 de mayo un procedimiento de juicio rápido para las usurpaciones.




Sansonuro dijo:


> Actualícese, Sr. Erudito. Ya no son 48 horas. Basta con haber "pernoctado" para adquirir derechos. La poli los tiene que pillar entrando para poder echarlos rápidamente. Conozco un caso que con alarma y todo: Entraron por la noche, rompieron la alarma, la central receptora llamó a la policía, que se presentó por allí, miró por fuera, no vio nada raro y se fue. Al día siguiente, ya no se les podía echar porque habían pernoctado aquella noche.




No es que ya no sean 48h, es que nunca lo han sido.

Pernoctar no te da posibilidad de adquirir derechos, lo da establecer un domicilio, y pernoctar con un colchón tirado en el suelo sin nada más en la casa sin tener luz ni agua ni estar empadronado o tener comida en la nevera o cualquier otra cosa que toda la gente normal necesita para vivir no te da derechos. Y si lo que cuentas es verdad los agentes que actuaron ahí son unos putos paquetes porque pernoctar no te da derecho alguno. Conozco casos que los han echado y llevaban una semana.

Es más, con que los vecinos digan que entraron ayer o hace unas horas si cuadra la versión van fuera. Y la policía obviamente quiere que cuadre porque la mayoría tienen sangre en las venas, aunque no pondría la mano en el fuego por ninguno al azar sin previamente conocerlo ya que hay mucho funcionario y mucho que no sabe trabajar o tiene miedo.


----------



## Kerdo (5 May 2022)

Pero que dices si el pspe es el partido del pueblo


----------



## elchicho47 (5 May 2022)

La única solución para esto es la violencia.


----------



## cebollin-o (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.
> 
> Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.



Toma majo,
Te paso el ordenamiento jurídico español en cómodos PDFs:





__





BOE.es - Biblioteca Jurídica Digital







www.boe.es





Puedes irtelos estudiando, -como es tu obligación-.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



La ley no dice nada de lo que aplican esos hijos de perra llamados jueces, si ocupan la casa de un político o un juez INMEDIATAMENTE DAN ORDEN A LA POLICÍA DE ECHARLOS, si es un ciudadano de pie no hacen nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

En casa si no estás las 24 horas del día es imprescindible una alarma de esas conectadas a una central , ellos se encargan de llamar a la policía y se acabó la ocupación.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

Sansonuro dijo:


> Actualícese, Sr. Erudito. Ya no son 48 horas. Basta con haber "pernoctado" para adquirir derechos. La poli los tiene que pillar entrando para poder echarlos rápidamente. Conozco un caso que con alarma y todo: Entraron por la noche, rompieron la alarma, la central receptora llamó a la policía, que se presentó por allí, miró por fuera, no vio nada raro y se fue. Al día siguiente, ya no se les podía echar porque habían pernoctado aquella noche.



Eso es MENTIRA!!! Así de claro.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Sputnik (5 May 2022)

Creo que seria capaz de liquidar a alguno y terminaria en la trena. Al salir ya jodido de por vida mataria al resto y vuelta a empezar

De mi se puede reir el estado, es mas fuerte, unos mierdas culo cagaos no.


----------



## Cens0r (5 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si fuera el karma mucha gente no tendría suerte siendo unos hdgp
> Lo del karma es mentira



Es un principio de equilibrio universal que se da en algunas religiones orientales. Lo fundamental es que el karma influye en las reencarnaciones no durante el periodo de vida. En India consiste en comportarte de acuerdo a como debe hacerlo alguien de tu propia casta. Si eres de las inferiores te aguantas y ya subirás de división si te portas bien durante algunas vidas. Es un sistema de control social legitimado religiosamente.


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Creo que seria capaz de liquidar a alguno y terminaria en la trena. Al salir ya jodido de por vida mataria al resto y vuelta a empezar
> 
> De mi se puede reir el estado, es mas fuerte, unos mierdas culo cagaos no.


----------



## Sputnik (5 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


>




Otro puto payaso haciendo la gracieta, con el shandal lleno de lamparones y los doritos grasientos cayendole por la jodida barriga de mierda paguitero

Anda y vete a que tu madre te de la papilla, trozo de mierda

Que asco dais


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Otro puto payaso haciendo la gracieta, con el shandal lleno de lamparones y los doritos grasientos cayendole por la jodida barriga de mierda paguitero
> 
> Anda y vete a que tu madre te de la papilla, trozo de mierda
> 
> Que asco dais



Un tipo malo, y encima con bola de cristal. 
Debe ser un tirillas betilla de esos que se hacen los fuertecitos pata autoafirmarse. Que pena das.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que no olvide votar a los mismos a los que lo ha hecho en esos 18 años.



Realmente no lo sabemos. Lo que sí sabemos es que la gente vota esto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 May 2022)

Lo de las ocupaciones de viviendas en España es propio de un estado fallido.
Los gobernantes son los culpables de esta situación, ellos y los jueces.


----------



## MrDanger (5 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> También hay casos en que los malos no son los que han ocupado muchas veces sus propios pisos o que lo deberían ser.



No entiendo muy bien esta parte.

Si es lo de siempre: la gente honrada tenemos mucho que perder y la chusma no, así que se pueden permitir delinquir (tampoco les va a pasar mucho). Pero hemos llegado a unos niveles de indignidad que no puede ser. Hay cosas que son sagradas y una de ellas es la casa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> Y por partes:
> 
> ...



Eso es más falso que un euro de madera.
No sé que pretendes desinformando así.


----------



## moritobelo (5 May 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Es mejor dormir en la cárcel con la satisfacción del trabajo bien hecho y la justicia conseguida que seguir aguantando como los okupas se ríen de ti y te parasitan. Si es que faltan cojones en este país. No sé cómo se puede aguantar esto.




Que si, que como tu hay a patadas, en la calle maquinas de matar que les da igual el talego. Luego entra alguno y se cagan encima cuando el tonto del modulo les pide un cigarro...

Menos fantasmadas, por favor..


----------



## Tackler (5 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso es más falso que un euro de madera.
> No sé que pretendes desinformando así.




Lo que tú digas amigo. Estoy seguro de que tengo más experiencia que tú en el asunto.


----------



## il banditto (5 May 2022)

Si hubiera reventado a tiros a los okupas cuando entraron ya estaría para salir en un par de añitos


----------



## MrDanger (5 May 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Que si, que como tu hay a patadas, en la calle maquinas de matar que les da igual el talego. Luego entra alguno y se cagan encima cuando el tonto del modulo les pide un cigarro...
> 
> Menos fantasmadas, por favor..



Soy el tipo más pacifico que hay, no entro en discusiones de bares, ni de tráfico ni de chorradas pero si entran en mi casa salen a hostias.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (5 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.
> 
> Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.



su obligación es respetar la ley, conocerla es obligación del juez.


----------



## Risitas (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Roja, Hija de Puta, PERO EDUKADA*



Pues lo que hace es correcto.

Ahí ocupa pisos del ayuntamiento que piensan derribar... no ocupan pisos a otros.


----------



## Sputnik (5 May 2022)

Aburres a los muertos, anda, tira pal ignore infeliz


----------



## ashe (6 May 2022)

Lo que en realidad refleja bastante bien la legalidad vigente, que si no lo cortan es precisamente para usar a los denominados okupas como tropas de choque para que la gente malvenda el piso para que la mafia ayHUNTAMIENTO y empresaurio puedan hacer caja

Conozco un caso precisamente de un piso okupado y el propietario hasta los cojones mal vendió el piso, hace unos años estaban construyendo justo en ese edificio nueva vivienda...

Concretamente el lugar es

* 10 Carrer de la Mare de Déu del Coll *

*Barcelona, Cataluña*



Jake el perro dijo:


>



Ya tenemos la secta trevijaner creyendo que lo suyo es la cura de los males cuando precisamente los males viene precisamente de esas sociedades que tanto admiraba...


----------



## tronox (6 May 2022)

Jamás entenderé que se permita la ocupación de tu casa porque sí. Es que ni cinco minutos, tras llamar a la policia y hacer las comprobaciones, fuera el ocupa, y juicio. Es que esto es indignante y crea una inseguridad terrible. Vas a buscar el pan, y zás, ya te han ocupado la casa y carta blanca para robar en ella lo que les de la gana.


----------



## mikiflush (6 May 2022)

Tengo una casa en el campo. Con alarma.
Si me la ocupasen, saltaría la alarma, se presentaría la policía y verían que, conmigo delante que soy el propietario, el segurata de la central de alarmas, y con los okupas dentro, imagino que algo tendrán que hacer...

Si no hacen nada (burocracia: denuncia, abogado, etc...), antes de hacer nada les aviso que en cuanto se vayan haré lo que tenga que hacer. Sin más detalles.

Se van. Corto la luz. Idem agua. Pero por las bravas: sé donde pasa el cable del contador a la casa y lo corto.
Llamo a todo dios que tenga un perro grande PPP y les pago para que rodeen la casa. Es mi terreno y mi casa, si no los echo, no salen. Y si lo hacen, perros sujetos, en cuanto salgan perros atados a la puerta, a ver si tienen cojones a entrar pasando por encima de ellos.

Yo no les impido entrar o salir, que tengan miedo a unos pitbull agresivos, rottweillers y doberman que les rodean es su puto problema. Y si se quejan, que salgan y pongan una denuncia.

Una vez que se alejen, un par de moronegros, tamaño XXXXL les invitarán, amablemente, a no volver a la vivienda. Coste total: unos euros y un par de días, lo que tarden en tener sed.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 May 2022)

El coloso en llamas. Que peliculon.


----------



## gallofino (6 May 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Aburres a los muertos, anda, tira pal ignore infeliz



Ahora dilo sin llorar hahaha…recuerdos a la golfa de tu madre


----------



## Sadhu (6 May 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> su obligación es respetar la ley, conocerla es obligación del juez.



Tu obligación es CONOCER la ley, la obligación del juez es INTERPRETARLA.


----------



## zirick (6 May 2022)

Tengo derecho a una vivienda, pero eso no quiere que tenga que ser gratis.

Los obtusos de mente interpretan la ley a su conveniencia siempre.


----------



## zirick (6 May 2022)

Y el artículo del derecho y a trabajar. Ese es el peor para el progresismo.


----------



## Tackler (6 May 2022)

tronox dijo:


> Jamás entenderé que se permita la ocupación de tu casa porque sí. Es que ni cinco minutos, tras llamar a la policia y hacer las comprobaciones, fuera el ocupa, y juicio. Es que esto es indignante y crea una inseguridad terrible. Vas a buscar el pan, y zás, ya te han ocupado la casa y carta blanca para robar en ella lo que les de la gana.




Es que no se permite la ocupación de tu casa. Vamos, el ejemplo de comprar el pan y zas es totalmente fantasioso. Lo que se permite es ocupar inmuebles en los que no vive nadie, y no es que se permita, es que es un delito leve (como robar algo de menos de 400 euros) y el problema viene cuando el propietario se da cuenta tarde y el tío ya hace vida dentro. Se ha explicado mil veces, ya cansa.


----------



## machote hispano (6 May 2022)

Entran en mi casa y roban mi tele y los persiguen hasta pillarlos (más o menos). 
Unos tipos se roban una casa entera y no pasa nada... 

Mientras, la poli allanando viviendas legítimas, con propietarios legitimos:



machote hispano dijo:


> Ese es un argumento alambicado para salvar el culo de los pateapuertas. Un domicilio es un lugar donde moran personas, y no tiene por qué ser ni el domicilio habitual ni dónde están empadronados. Hace años dos policías fueron condenados por allanar una habitación de hotel donde _moraban_ dos periodistas que casualmente investigaban corruptelas policiales.
> 
> El uso de argumentos tan estrafalarios sólo pone en evidencia la desesperación de evitar una condena judicial, con consecuencias para el responsable máximo.
> 
> ...



Y los quieren dejar ir de rositas. Ni derecho a la propiedad privada, ni a la privacidad, ni a la libertad de expresión, ni a la vida... 

No tendréis derechos y seréis..., ¡oh, wait!


----------



## Genomito (6 May 2022)

La finalidad de vender las llaves no es otra que la de formalizar la compraventa. No pueden entregar escrituras porque no las tienen, de forma que el acto de compraventa se reduce a una mera entrega de llaves a cambio de una contraprestación económica.

Están comerciando con una propiedad ajena a la vista de todos.

Enjoy your vote


----------



## Genomito (6 May 2022)

Inmobiliarias para ocupas en 3,2,1...

Precioso ático, 3 habitaciones,... precio: 4 cartones de tabaco, 2 botellas de vino y 1 de cocacola


----------



## Pollepolle (6 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La ley es la ley. Si fuera mi casa, le prendo fuego y me llevo a todos por delante. Sigamos disfrutando de la miseria:



Que se sepa que ha pasado en el Madriz de Ayuso jajajajaja a disfrutar lo votontado!!


----------



## ElMayoL (6 May 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que no olvide votar a los mismos a los que lo ha hecho en esos 18 años.



Es que dice gracias PSOE y podemos y se olvida de la basura de la PP y partidos regionales jajajajajja


----------



## maxhc (6 May 2022)

Sos ininputaaaaaaaable !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moritobelo (6 May 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Tengo una casa en el campo. Con alarma.
> Si me la ocupasen, saltaría la alarma, se presentaría la policía y verían que, conmigo delante que soy el propietario, el segurata de la central de alarmas, y con los okupas dentro, imagino que algo tendrán que hacer...
> 
> Si no hacen nada (burocracia: denuncia, abogado, etc...), antes de hacer nada les aviso que en cuanto se vayan haré lo que tenga que hacer. Sin más detalles.
> ...



Guai la pelicula. Si la estrenan en Netflix , la veo, en el cine paso que esta muy caro.


----------



## Borzaco (6 May 2022)

Gracias a toda la clase política española que ha permitido que la oKupacion tenga carta de naturaleza en España. Ojalá os ocupen vuestras residencias mamones!!!!!


----------



## jota1971 (6 May 2022)

Sera una muerta de hambre o tontita, por 3000€ en 3 dias lo tiene solucionado....todo legal... sale a cuenta....


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 May 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es lo que tiene desconocer la ley.
> 
> Si esta señora hubiera conocido la ley correctamente -como es su obligación- los ocupas estaban desalojados y detenidos el primer día de la ocupación o máximo el segundo, como indica la ley.



Por favor, explícanos cómo se debe resolver.

Gracias


----------



## Teofrasto (6 May 2022)

Esta señora no ha renunciado a nada, porque no se puede, esta señora debe seguir pagando el ibi o la embargaran, esta señora la pueden denunciar con coacciones por haber cortado los suministros. Así funciona este estercolero de país


----------



## tronox (6 May 2022)

Yo es que la solución la veo sencillísima... Hacer un registro de propiedades, propietarios, y status quo de la vivienda (que si está arrendada a fulanito, etc), consulta online de la policia a la base de datos, in situ. Denuncia mediante, que no coinciden los datos, pues fuera y listo, iso-facto, imputación de delito. Incluso mira, así hacienda tendría más control sobre los alquileres. Lo que no se puede permitir es el calvario y la ruina económica de enfrentarte a unos ocupas, y me da igual que sea tu casa de la playa, el pueblo, o un piso cerrado...


----------



## autsaider (7 May 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los juicios siempre son mejor por algo que has hecho que por algo que no. Es como lo de arrepentirte por algo que no has hecho o que si.
> 
> Yo al juicio voy porque en este mundo ya hay menos chusma gracias a mi, no porque un parásito quiere vivir de mi esfuerzo.



Agustín de Hipona se negó a ser el abogado de los que mejor pagaban: los gangster asociados al poder político. Lo que hizo fue usar su talento para enchironar a los gangster. O al menos esa era su intención original, porque no logró nada en absoluto salvo tener que huir y ponerse al servicio del emperador, porque era el único que podía protegerlo de los enemigos que se había creado.

Pero al menos aprendió algo: que en este mundo pintas poco y decides aún menos; y que si crees otra cosa vas a terminar muy mal.

Espero que aprendas en cabeza ajena.


----------



## autsaider (7 May 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si en 3 años no se le ha ocurrido, y le ha dado tiempo a organizar, gestionar y ejecutar, un desalojo usando bandas albano kosovares o latinas, es que es más tonta de lo que parece.
> 
> Yo creo que el problema, es esa superioridad moral de los españoles, que no se en que se basa o de donde viene, por la cual piensan que su pais es primer mundo, y que los demás son tercer mundo, cuando España es tercermundista desde al menos hace 12 años.
> 
> ...



Para enmarcar.


----------



## Tackler (7 May 2022)

tronox dijo:


> Yo es que la solución la veo sencillísima... Hacer un registro de propiedades, propietarios, y status quo de la vivienda (que si está arrendada a fulanito, etc), consulta online de la policia a la base de datos, in situ. Denuncia mediante, que no coinciden los datos, pues fuera y listo, iso-facto, imputación de delito. Incluso mira, así hacienda tendría más control sobre los alquileres. Lo que no se puede permitir es el calvario y la ruina económica de enfrentarte a unos ocupas, y me da igual que sea tu casa de la playa, el pueblo, o un piso cerrado...




No te das cuenta que eso solucionaría el problema y el problema aquí es que el gobierno no quiere solucionarlo, solo pone parches para aparentar que hacen algo y así enmascararse su verdadera intencion de que el problema persista


----------



## Marvelita (7 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es una opción,
> 
> El problema es que para eso tendria llamar al cerrajero pues ni tiene llaves y claro pagar al cerrarejo
> 
> El problema es que una vez dentro como se ausente se la vuelven a okupar. Según he entendido es el piso donde vivian sus padres. Lo que tendrá hacer es recuperarla y venderla, asi se quita de lios



Si.

De todas formas esta todo inventado: una puerta antiokupas y dos perrazos, de perrera, que ladren bien bien fuerte.

Y, clarosta, venderla.... ahora es buen momento todo el mundo quiere comprar (jiji)


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 May 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien esta parte.
> 
> Si es lo de siempre: la gente honrada tenemos mucho que perder y la chusma no, así que se pueden permitir delinquir (tampoco les va a pasar mucho). Pero hemos llegado a unos niveles de indignidad que no puede ser. Hay cosas que son sagradas y una de ellas es la casa.



Yo creo que pasará como siempre. Llegará un momento de tanta humillación y miseria que Europa volverá a despertar, y luego habrá quejas a nivel mundial de no se que de racismo y colonialismo.

Un león puede dejar de rugir y dominar su territorio porque esta enfermo o pasa algo. Pero si algún dia se recupera puede volver ser un león y dominar la jungla.

Los macacos siempre serán macacos. No puedes hacer que un macaco ruja, ni domine solo obligar amenazando a los leones, que acepten que el macaco les domine. Pero tarde o temprano la Naturaleza manda


----------



## MrDanger (8 May 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo creo que pasará como siempre. Llegará un momento de tanta humillación y miseria que Europa volverá a despertar, y luego habrá quejas a nivel mundial de no se que de racismo y colonialismo.
> 
> Un león puede dejar de rugir y dominar su territorio porque esta enfermo o pasa algo. Pero si algún dia se recupera puede volver ser un león y dominar la jungla.
> 
> Los macacos siempre serán macacos. No puedes hacer que un macaco ruja, ni domine solo obligar amenazando a los leones, que acepten que el macaco les domine. Pero tarde o temprano la Naturaleza manda



No sé yo. No veo que la gente despierte. Los europeos estamos actuando contra el propio instinto de supervivencia.

Ante algunas injusticias y unas humillaciones tan grandes no entiendo que uno se ponga a pensar en las consecuencias legales. Si te ocupan la casa, pervierten a tus hijos o violan a tu mujer delante de tus narices, actúas, no te pones a pensar en las leyes (que además son injustas y protegen al criminal).

Pues muchos países estaban mejor cuando eran colonias europeas, sobre todo los africanos.


----------



## luron (8 May 2022)

Para otros la protección de la propiedad privada está a otro nivel.









La Policía desaloja la antigua sede de UGT ocupada en Madrid


La Policía Nacional ha desalojado esta mañana la antigua sede de UGT en Madrid, en el número 88 de la calle de Hortaleza, que permanecía ocupada desde el sábado por unos dos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Escribirle a esta señora , que contacte con UGT que le.digan como han hecho


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

luron dijo:


> Para otros la protección de la propiedad privada está a otro nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La justicia y las leyes se aplican según seas


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 May 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> No sé yo. No veo que la gente despierte. Los europeos estamos actuando contra el propio instinto de supervivencia.
> 
> Ante algunas injusticias y unas humillaciones tan grandes no entiendo que uno se ponga a pensar en las consecuencias legales. Si te ocupan la casa, pervierten a tus hijos o violan a tu mujer delante de tus narices, actúas, no te pones a pensar en las leyes (que además son injustas y protegen al criminal).
> 
> Pues muchos países estaban mejor cuando eran colonias europeas, sobre todo los africanos.



A ver, los mimbres actuales son los que son. De casi 900 asesinados por ETA, solo una familia intento vengarse exterminando ratas paletas de ese grupo de mierda.

Con que los europeos volveremos a dominar, pienso en periodos de tiempo históricos, siglos. 

Ya lo vivimos con los siglos oscuros (VII-X). Todo era ruina y miseria, con los moros comprando jovencitas y jovencitos castrados, como esclavos. Se tardó en salir de ahi. 

Ya se que no es un consuelo, que probablemente nosotros no veamos la reacción, porque aunque pensemos que estamos muy en la mierda, la Historia nos dice que la capacidad de tragar mierda del paco medio, es muy grande. 

Pero es lo que hay. El consuelo que debe quedarnos es que pertenecemos a lo más grande que ha producido la Humanidad, la tradición greco-romana, y nunca seremos moros.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 May 2022)

Llegas a España te dan una paga vitalicia ayuda piso gratis educación sanidad 
A quien votas?.
España importa paguiteros y crea empleo público y exporta gente trabajadora y formada.


----------



## Joaquim (22 May 2022)

Que se afilie a UGT, a ver si cuela. 





__





Trucazo. Es conveniente colocar una pegatina de UGT en la puerta de casa para que los okupas se abstengan de okupar tu vivienda.


Trucazo. Es conveniente colocar una pegatina de UGT en la puerta de casa para que los okupas se abstengan de okupar tu vivienda. Tu vivienda no es tuya. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ultima-hora-ugt-exige-la-expulsion-de-unos-okupas-de-su-sede.1752739/...




www.burbuja.info









__





La policía política bolivariana de perro Sánchez Bilderberg desaloja la sede okupada de UGT Madrid en tiempo récord (8 horas)


Pues eso señores, que la policía política bolivariana del perroflauta, circuncisionista y necrófilo Ken Sánchez Bilderberg ha desalojado la sede ocupada por okupas de UGT Madrid (supongo que serían okupas fachas Franco, culo, caca, pis) en solo 8 horas. La POLICÍA INTERVIENE en al OKUPACIÓN a...




www.burbuja.info


----------

